# Looking for Lime Green polish



## llehsal (Mar 22, 2011)

I'm looking for a cheaper version/dupe of Illamasqua's Radium nail polish.  For those who don't know it, it seems like a yellowish, limish green.  If not, any other limey green polish. Any suggestions?


----------



## kikikinzz (Mar 22, 2011)

I think Zoya would be a close dupe.....


----------



## kikikinzz (Mar 22, 2011)

Or OPI's "Who the Shrek Are You?"


----------



## moriesnailart (Mar 22, 2011)

It looks a lot like Who the Shrek are you? by OPI


----------



## vixie13 (Mar 22, 2011)

Sinful has one out now called Innocent.


----------



## newmakemom (Mar 23, 2011)

Oh those are all so pretty. Not sure if any of them would go w/ my skin tone but I like. Plus who doesn't love themselves some Shrek!


----------



## jeanarick (Mar 23, 2011)

Here's a lime/yellow green I picked up at Walgreen's that I think is pretty close.  It's what I would describe as an acid green color, very shimmery.  It did take 3 coats to get an opaque fininsh. It's Sally Hansen Xtreme Wear in Ivy League.  It looks grassy green in the picture but is not that dark in person.


----------



## llehsal (Mar 23, 2011)

Wooo!  Thanks dolls 




  Love all of these!!  The zoya looks like a very close dupe.


----------



## Ere Perez (Mar 28, 2011)

[SIZE=12pt]I think no matter what shade of green you are trying to put on your nails, you can be sure that Opi nail polish brand will look fabulous on you. Before I purchased my first one, not one single person said anything negative about Opi nail polish so I decided to give it a try.Lime green is a very rare color to get for nail polish. You can definitely be one of the bold people who go for something different. Thanks for sharing.[/SIZE]


----------



## bowbandit (Mar 28, 2011)

I cant vouch for the exact closeness of the dupe, but there is a very affordable option to be had at Ulta!

Essence is a line they started carrying recently, and is SO cheap. Their polishes are great though, and like $2 i think?

Anyways, they had a lime green one like Radium in the store last time i went. it cant hurt to check!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Maris Crane (Mar 28, 2011)

Have you tried Barry M.? You'll have to order online, but if you can't get an actual Lime Green polish in the line (I'm sure they have one!) you might be able to mix the Lime Dazzle Dust with a clear polish.


----------



## akathegnat (Mar 28, 2011)

Have you seen the new SH spring color Chartreuse Chase?  It has a really pretty blue shimmer...you can't see in the pic. The image I found off google.


----------

